# Print Brokers



## dheadri (May 24, 2012)

I was hoping to find a printer that can give me a good price on a regular basis for contract printing. I am doing away with the print side of my shop and only wish to concentrate on art and sales. I have taken a injury that has left me almost completely crippled this yr.I am in Oklahoma and been in business for 12 yrs willing to have shirts drop shipped to the printer and also include a 10% over order in shirts to cover mistakes. That always seemed to be about what I would run.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Are you looking for a screen printer source or a DTG source, or p[ossiblysomething else? 10% seems kind of high.


----------

